# My Second Homemade Pipe



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

After my successful first attempt at pipe making I was encouraged to try it in the actual medium - Briar. Here it is, my second homemade pipe.

The Briar had a few little defects which may make this a candidate for rustication or sandblasting. For now it's polished.

*Specifications*
Overall Length: 5.75" (146 mm)
Overall Height: 2.13" (54 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.75" (19 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 0.88" (22 mm)
Drought hole diameter: 5/32" (4.0 mm)
Bowl material: Briar
Stem material: Black Vulcanite


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nicely done. That wood grain is too pretty for rustification. At most I'd say sand it down to work out those imperfections or leave it as is as character that only handmade has.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Very nice, I like that one. Reminds me of a couple of pipes I have that were made by the late Bob Ray from North Carolina. He never filled the imperfections in the wood, just stained and polished them. I like them that way, gives them character.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I agree, don't sweat the pits. They are part of what makes the pipe unique. LOVE that square shank.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice job, keep up the good work.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm sitting in my shop right now enjoying a half-bowl of Captain Black Royal (loose ribbon cut has worked best for me when breaking in a new pipe). I gotta say the 4mm drought hole feels just right. The draw is nice and free but doesn't smoke hot. I love this pipe so far.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Holy cow! Thing looks awesome!!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks great, Hekthor!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nice work mate! I too love the shaping of the the shank & if I had made that I would be extremely happy. :yo:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Love it - Great Job!!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Different! Sturdy looking, for sure. Great work, Hekthor!


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Very nice. I'm envious. How long did it take?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Very Nice Hekthor! I love the look of it, and the grain is lovely. I think it would look good smooth or rusticated :tu


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

This took all day Sunday but I had a lot of jig making and tool buying in there as well (I even attended a fondu party lol).


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

awesome work. You got any pics from making it?


----------



## JamesBond007 (Aug 26, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Enjoying a half-bowl of Anniversary Kake. She's a fine smoker-no gurgling.

This afternoon I began a new pipe. 
This one is freehand, no lathe involved. It is in it's early stages. I cut the ebouchon into it's rough shape, drilled tobacco chamber, mortise, drough hole and cut the tennon on my chosen vulcanite stem. I'm planning a mother of pearl inlay on the stem so I left mysel room on the tennon.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

super cool!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, that's great. I need to learn to do this as I think I would really enjoy it.

Cheers,


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

First let me say I know nothing about pipes but I love carving. 

Where might one find the briar block. 

Where can I find a stem I like. 

As well as what are your recomended tools.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

Very nice! I can say with confidence, that if I'd attempted something like this, the end result would look nothing like a pipe at all. 

Less than a day per pipe, huh? Takes longer to break it in than make it.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Do you have any interest in producing more for sale? Also what is the ability to have something engraved into it? My friend is a pipe smoker and I would like to get him one with something on it that makes it more special. Something like a simple number 516 is all I would need, let me know what you think.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

HWiebe said:


> After my successful first attempt at pipe making I was encouraged to try it in the actual medium - Briar. Here it is, my second homemade pipe.
> 
> The Briar had a few little defects which may make this a candidate for rustication or sandblasting. For now it's polished.
> 
> ...


Hekthor! That is a beautiful looking pipe and I am always amazed how some of you "pipe makers" are so skillful.:nod: When I was much younger I was doing quite well in a woodworking class when I accidentally nearly cut off the tip of my "pointer finger"; I have not been back since.:behindsofa: My wife has been encouraging me to try to create my own pipe from a briar block and I may give it a try. "Hats Off" to you for a beautiful pipe.:yo:


----------



## JamesBond007 (Aug 26, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> First let me say I know nothing about pipes but I love carving.
> 
> Where might one find the briar block.
> 
> ...


+1 I'd love to know how to do this as well
:beerchug:


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

There are a lot of places on line to get briar. Check out pimopipecraft.com.

Minimum tools needed; vise or c clamps, hack saw or coping saw, files and sandpaper. I also use a Dremel go rough shaping and I use an electric hand drill to buff. Also eye protection and a dust mask.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Also, check out YouTube. Many helpful tutorials there.

If I did things right, this is a photo of my "workshop".


----------

